# Cheating at Ft Fisher



## Salty Breezes (Feb 19, 2008)

Went out on my buddy's boat yesterday, about 1 mile off Ft. Fisher. The big Spanish are in. We brought home 5 between 18" and 22". Should be headed north to the piers real soon.


----------

